# knitting pattern for the comfort doll. here in RSA named the Duduza doll.



## aneska (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi everyone I am new here and will for sure make some mistakes. Bear with me.
I am a cocheter and knit alot.
I am from Swakopmund.....Namibia
Our town borders the Namib dunes.
Someone asked for a pattern for the comfort doll.
Try this http://wwwravelry.com/patterns/library/izzy-african-comfort doll. Should you have trouble to print,I have the written pattern
Hope I have been some help.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome and thanks for sharing right off the bat!


----------



## redbeatle (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry, but this link did not take me to a pattern, just a list of pattern sites? The sentiment was right though, so welcome to a great resource site????


----------



## redbeatle (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry, but this link did not take me to a pattern, just a list of pattern sites? The sentiment was right though, so welcome to a great resource site????


----------



## redbeatle (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry, but this link did not take me to a pattern, just a list of pattern sites? The sentiment was right though, so welcome to a great resource site????


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

aneska said:


> Hi everyone I am new here and will for sure make some mistakes. Bear with me.
> I am a cocheter and knit alot.
> I am from Swakopmund.....Namibia
> Our town borders the Namib dunes.
> ...


Oops, the link isn't quite right. Is one of these the one you were linking to? https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=Izzy%20comfort


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome from Eastern Ontario!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome from SE Wisconsin USA


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello, and welcome to KP from Nashua, NH in northeastern USA. That was a lovely gesture on your part, sharing the link for the doll. Happy Knitting!

Nancy


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome to KP from Tennessee ~ :sm02: It's nice to see someone offering help as soon as they join the forum! You will find a lot of inspiration and good times here.


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome from Central Mexico. You came to a good place


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome from Central Pennsylvania. Have a blessed day!


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome from Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome from the UK.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut USA! :sm11:


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

aneska said:


> Hi everyone I am new here and will for sure make some mistakes. Bear with me.
> I am a cocheter and knit alot.
> I am from Swakopmund.....Namibia
> Our town borders the Namib dunes.
> ...


????????Hello,welcome.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome from Washington State.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome and thanks for the pattern link. I have saved it before but not done any. Better get myself moving. Hope you enjoy all of your time here on KP. It is truly a wonderful place with wonderful people. Welcome and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

aneska said:


> Hi everyone I am new here and will for sure make some mistakes. Bear with me.
> I am a cocheter and knit alot.
> I am from Swakopmund.....Namibia
> Our town borders the Namib dunes.
> ...


Hi aneska

Welcome to paradise from the UK.

Just a little bit of info that would make things easier for you and us.

If you want to reply to something a member has posted.

In blue *under the post* you will see.

"Reply / Quote reply / Report issue."

If you click on Quote Reply we will all know who you are talking to.

One other thing that will help us to help you, is to put the country you live in.

You do this on your profile page.

This is a wonderful site have fun. 
Margaret ))


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome to KP from Southern California!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from Florida USA


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's the link to the site Aneska is referring to: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-comfort-doll

Marg


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

This link took me to a site that has Ravelry for sale..


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

dancewithmarg said:


> Here's the link to the site Aneska is referring to: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-comfort-doll
> 
> Marg


The pattern is here, no charge.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia ☺


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
So happy to have someone from Namibia among us.
Love your idea of comfort dolls.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome Texas and thank you for the information about these dolls. The link didn't work for me but found this one (plus there are a couple on Ravelry). 
https://www.heartforafrica.org/files/Duduza_Dolls.pdf


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

If you click on the link I gave you and scroll down that page a bit and click on where it says "this pattern was available for free" it will take you to a site that has the pattern on it (further down).
Marg


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome from Texas! Lots of knowledge and inspiration here.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome from ☁ Vermont!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia. :sm01:


----------

